# RPT - Redport Limited



## el_ninj0 (28 September 2005)

Looks like is going for another run today. Get in quick and might get a good short from it.

Its at 6.8cents close yesterday, should open at around 7.5cents today. Uranium Fever i think.


----------



## Cash cow (30 September 2005)

*RPT: Uranium exploration co. to commence drilling*

RPT Commence drilling in lake Maitland within the next week. Watch the share price surge on monday or tuesday when they announce the beginning of their drilling program.


----------



## pussycat2005 (3 October 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Looks like is going for another run today. Get in quick and might get a good short from it.
> 
> Its at 6.8cents close yesterday, should open at around 7.5cents today. Uranium Fever i think.



its going nuts could close at ten cents  :swear:


----------



## tarnor (3 October 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

looks like the big u buyer was pulled, doesn't look to flash now... after fsl i'm sure lots of traders seeing quick $$$


----------



## Kauri (3 October 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Has been a good little day trade,managed to take 30+% out of it today.Was tempted to hold overnight for the usual 2nd day spike, but am a tad cautious on this one as I *think* the activity today was brought on by a combination of the well worded ann..  _Buys stake in Kintyre uranium project_... and also W.A Libs endorse U mining in W.A.
   The Kintyre U project was developed by CRA (RIO) 20 years ago and they still hold it, RPT has just aquired some nearby leases which may in part be in the Rudall River national park, and the Libs are still 31/2 years from possibly getting in Government. So I have settled for a slice of bread, will leave the butter for someone else.


----------



## pussycat2005 (18 October 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

rpt just smashed a record closing at 12.5 cents today!


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Any thoughts on where to from here? Certainly has held up well even with traders hitting it. It looks if any state is going to move on its uranium policies it seems that WA its a bit further along than others. Govt getting a lot of pressure on the issue. When they can mine RPT will run hard as it wont take much to get the uranium out of the ground at a fairly low cost.


----------



## darian (4 November 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Hi All,
Anyone holding rpt at the moment?
this stock has hit my stop loss today, don't know if i should hold it for a price rebound on monday. any thoughts??

Darian


----------



## Meso1973 (8 November 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

if this one does come to fruition, then it will be medium to long term (over the next few yrs); so i got myself a packet of options......they been at 5cent recently, but went as low as 4cents.......tis a nice way to get in and simply leave it.......as the short-term trading opportunites will eventually thin out, cos apart from redrilling Lake Maitland, everything else is practically greenfields and could go either way.....


----------



## amohonour (8 November 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

drilling results will certainly push this back up imo redport is possibly in one of the best positions out of all the u players with their royalties from paladin they will have dollars coming in and it appears to me that it is only a matter of when with the uranium issues in australia time will tell but when the laws for mining change anybody with rpt will be smiling for a very long time imho


----------



## laurie (22 November 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

In trading halt!!

cheers laurie


----------



## amohonour (23 November 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

any thoughts on tomorrows ann? imo it will be good. cheers to all


----------



## laurie (24 November 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Maybe selling their Gold tenants! drilling results! someone wants RPT who knows OR they could do a DYL and announce BAD news!   

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (24 November 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

FMD!! a trading halt for 2 days just to say they are raising capital....what a load of crap  :swear: 

cheers laurie


----------



## amohonour (24 November 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

wasnt a good outcome


----------



## BraceFace (25 November 2005)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

So what's the deal here? They're raising capital at 8c a share, but trading above that level. I read today that someone (can't remember who) has put them as a speculative buy.
My question is - do you buy at 8.5-9c in view of broker recommendations or wait until they pull back to 8c and then buy in?
I am thinking of picking up more of this stock but am a little unsure what to do now!!!


----------



## jian (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

it seems this stock is on the way up again, after bottom up,heading 13 cents this time?


----------



## laurie (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Why would RPT sp go anywhere unless the W.A. Goverment give U mining the go ahead!!

cheers laurie


----------



## Porper (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				jian said:
			
		

> it seems this stock is on the way up again, after bottom up,heading 13 cents this time?




RPT came up on one of my scans, but the spike in price was on next to no volume.Unless there is something brewing the price is in a fairly steep downtrend.If it bounces off short term support at 0.064 again, may be one to watch, but seems a risky trade to me.

Any contributions welcome.


----------



## Ann (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				laurie said:
			
		

> Why would RPT sp go anywhere unless the W.A. Goverment give U mining the go ahead!!
> 
> cheers laurie




Hi Laurie,

Most of the analysts look at a stock's potential and build a price to the future growth of a company. I find it a very encouraging sign whenever I see a smaller stock honour the 200dEMA. This appears to have just happened to RPT. Overall, most speccie companies don't react to this EMA.

...and of course, the chart!!


----------



## Porper (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Hi Laurie,
> 
> Most of the analysts look at a stock's potential and build a price to the future growth of a company. I find it a very encouraging sign whenever I see a smaller stock honour the 200dEMA. This appears to have just happened to RPT. Overall, most speccie companies don't react to this EMA.
> 
> ...and of course, the chart!!




I am not contradicting you Ann, but the tools we use are all subjective.

Using anything other than a 200 day MA wouldn't make the chart look quite so good.I use ADX crossovers as part of my scans and this is why RPT came up.Totally agree most indicators are looking better, but the lack of volume would stop me buying in yet.


----------



## Ann (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> I am not contradicting you Ann, but the tools we use are all subjective.
> 
> Using anything other than a 200 day MA wouldn't make the chart look quite so good.I use ADX crossovers as part of my scans and this is why RPT came up.Totally agree most indicators are looking better, but the lack of volume would stop me buying in yet.




Hi Porper,

I agree about tools being subjective, in fact I feel charting is an extremely subjective tool in itself. I can take a chart and with a few strategically placed lines and certain indicators, I can make it look as though it is the worst dog stock or the biggest potential bargain in the world!

The reason I choose to view Australian  stocks with the 200dEMA is because this is with which the All Ordinaries XAO reacts the best. To me it is the main support line valued by institutions and traders. Volume will only happen after the stock has taken off. At this stage of the stocks life, I would have expected the majority of the funds and institutions would well and truly be in, so no volume spikes are likely.


----------



## Porper (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Hi Porper,
> 
> I agree about tools being subjective, in fact I feel charting is an extremely subjective tool in itself. I can take a chart and with a few strategically placed lines and certain indicators, I can make it look as though it is the worst dog stock or the biggest potential bargain in the world!
> 
> The reason I choose to view Australian  stocks with the 200dEMA is because this is with which the All Ordinaries XAO reacts the best. To me it is the main support line valued by institutions and traders. Volume will only happen after the stock has taken off. At this stage of the stocks life, I would have expected the majority of the funds and institutions would well and truly be in, so no volume spikes are likely.





Thanks for your explanation Ann, I am pretty new to charting so your explanation is appreciated.

I understand that your aim (If you were to buy RPT) is to get in before the rise in volume, and subsequently the rise in price.I am a bit more defensive in that I don't mind losing a part of the trend if I get the confirmation first.Each to their own though.

As you say, a very subjective subject and as you know it isn't the tools that maketh the money,( A quote from Nick Radge's new book) it is managing the trade itself.I think a lot of people on ASF will learn something from your charts.


----------



## Ann (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> I understand that your aim (If you were to buy RPT) is to get in before the rise in volume, and subsequently the rise in price.I am a bit more defensive in that I don't mind losing a part of the trend if I get the confirmation first.Each to their own though.




Hi Porper,

Please don't misunderstand me. I am not suggesting a particular entry point.  I like to wait for confirmation of trend continuation as you have suggested. Having said that, I don't buy mining stocks so I wouldn't enter at any point!

Best
 Ann


----------



## laurie (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Maybe Mr Gallop the W.A. Premier is buying RPT shares....  

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> I don't buy mining stocks so I wouldn't enter at any point!
> 
> Best
> Ann




Why is that ann??

cheers laurie


----------



## Ann (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Oh dear Laurie,

Trust you to ask the hard questions......

If I answered, the greeny in me might start ooooozing out! Not a pretty sight. Can get a bit shrill. Didn't you notice my tirade about Uranium on the Uranium thread a few posts from the beginning on {shares.com.au} shhhh, that's naughty to flick people to another forum...still you live at Shares sometimes, don't you sweetheart? As do a lot of the people who post here. They just use different names.

 Ann

PS Go on Aussiestock Mods, feel free to flick a post of mine sooner or later!!! I promise I will keep posting here,even if you do. There is a prat in the ether who would probably say I am an exhibitionist, not true. I just want to share what I find with as many people as I can. I just don't have the time to regurgitate everything I write elsewhere.


----------



## RichKid (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Oh dear Laurie,
> 
> Trust you to ask the hard questions......
> 
> ...




Ann,
I'm afraid the posting guidelines and code of conduct apply equally to all and  we don't encourage people to link to competing forums except in rare instances. Most people accept that as good form so it's best if you cut and paste your comments if they are exactly on point, otherwise a fresh post would be appreciated. Just for the record, ASF has nothing against people reading and posting on other forums- we encourage free speech but we'd like to exist as an independent forum rather than a collection of links to other forums or a patchwork of rehashed quotes or conversations. I trust you will understand as you appear to be an experienced poster.


----------



## laurie (2 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Oh dear Laurie,
> 
> Trust you to ask the hard questions......
> 
> If I answered, the greeny in me might start ooooozing out! Not a pretty sight. Can get a bit shrill.  [/SIZE]




Had an idea that was the case   but I respect you ann for still giving an honest opinion when you do charts for those stocks   

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (3 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Hmmmm seems my last post was deleted.......would like to know why  :swear: 

cheers laurie


----------



## Ann (3 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Because Laurie, I suggested some of the posts were not relevent to the thread and I guess management agreed.

I think your last one  just got sucked up in the vacuum cleaner at the same time!!!

Sorry about that but I saw it and you were very sweet and gallant   

 Ann


----------



## laurie (3 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Fair enough.....on with the show it's another year   

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (16 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Breaking news Geoff Gallop has resign as W.A. premier while the reason is a health matter its a 50:50 bet which way the replacement treats Uranium mining!

cheers laurie


----------



## chansw (17 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				laurie said:
			
		

> Breaking news Geoff Gallop has resign as W.A. premier while the reason is a health matter its a 50:50 bet which way the replacement treats Uranium mining!
> 
> cheers laurie



I think the uranium ban in WA is the ALP policy (I believe that applies to a few other states as well), not just Geoff Gallop himself. Don't get excited yet.


----------



## BraceFace (17 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Laurie, pigs might fly south for winter before a ban on Uranium mining is lifted in WA.
I doubt there is a single politician from any party over here with gonads large enough to stand up and say "Nuclear energy is the way of the future" - Particularly when WA continues to be a huge producer of other carbon based energy sources. The Libs have reluctantly hinted at it, but talk is cheap.
Unfortunately the minute you mention Uraniun mining, many emotive and essentially non-relevant issues are brought into the agenda and the green movement usually prevails. Think Chernobyl, think nuclear weapons proliferation, think terrorism - on it goes. Yada Yada Yada....
Also, in view of our federal government's non-cooperative stance on the Kyoto Protocol (ie they believe it is our best interests to keep burning fossil fuels instead of ultilizing other non-greenhouse energy sources) - I doubt nuclear energy will seriously be on the feds agenda in the forseeable future.

Now it would be a tad hypocritical to sell uranium overseas in massive quantities when Australia refuses to utilize this energy source wouldn't it?
Not to mention our flat out refusal to accept nuclear waste, despite our extremely ideal geo-physical conditions.

Uranium is, and will continue to be a red herring in this country (at least until one of those well-endowed politicians steps up to the plate!)


----------



## Ann (17 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Hi BraceFace,

It sounds like you have been reading me on the other forum [which may not be mentioned] I named a few posts back on this thread.

You didn't read far enough back into the thread about accepting Nuclear waste. It's old news now but I will catch you guys up on it here.



> NT nuclear waste dump gets thumbs up
> Date: 29/11/05
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laurie (17 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



> Despite opposition from Aboriginal land owners, the NT government, environment groups and Labor, the laws look set to pass the Senate before the end of the year.




And if Labor was in power in the same position as the present Goverment it will read



> Despite opposition from the Federal Liberal Party,NT Country Liberal Party,Mining Council Of Australia the laws are set to pass the Senate as the nuclear waste dump is outside the Labor *"3 Hole Policy"*




cheers laurie


----------



## BraceFace (17 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Hi BraceFace,
> 
> It sounds like you have been reading me on the other forum [which may not be mentioned] I named a few posts back on this thread.
> 
> You didn't read far enough back into the thread about accepting Nuclear waste. It's old news now but I will catch you guys up on it here.




Don't flatter yourself Ann.

My postings are my own personal opinions/ideas, not regurgitations of anyone else's. 
For the record, I havent even visited the other forum you mentioned. Why would I? 
Like my signature says, everyone has an opinion. Sometimes people's opinions actually agree.

If you feel that information you have posted elsewhere is applicable on this forum, perhaps you should take the time to post it over here as well. Do us all a favour.


----------



## Ann (17 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Sorry BraceFace,

From your reaction you must have thought I sounded 'uppy'. It was only last night I was doing my greeny carry on and you appeared to be quoting all my points against Uranium from that particular thread. 

I had meant my comment in good nature, thinking you were having a good natured go at my greeny comments related to that thread. Obviously I was terribly mistaken going by your reaction.

I think each Forum has its particular character and strengths. I have actually shared some 'common information' with this forum as in Miners who are mining for Magnesium and Nickel. Both threads appeared to be completely ignored and have since been crushed to death under the weight of other threads.

I am unable to transplant six months of information including a long list of miners as a lot of the market capitalization would be slightly out of date and it is a mind blowing task pulling all that sort of information together.

I have noticed the most successful traders try to make the rounds of the good forums picking up the best information. 

I merely thought you could have been one of these informed traders....there you go. Wrong again.


----------



## BraceFace (18 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Sorry BraceFace,
> 
> From your reaction you must have thought I sounded 'uppy'. It was only last night I was doing my greeny carry on and you appeared to be quoting all my points against Uranium from that particular thread.




No worries Ann, apology accepted!  

I don't really consider myself a "trader" as such (although I do some speculating on the side). I am an interested bystander who takes a longer term view on share investments.I try to focus on this forum as it seems very solid with little ramping. I try to do my own research rather than relying on others opinions.

I am particularly interested in the Uranium issue and I personally believe there are more "pros" then "cons" when comparing it as an energy source versus non-sustainable fossil fuels.

The West Australian newspaper today actually ran an article suggesting that the Uranium mining ban could be lifted now a change of ALP leader is imminent. I just can't see it happening in  WA (WA = Wait Awhile).
Even with Dr Gallop off the scene.....

I hope they arent that short-sighted and prove me wrong.

If they do lift the ban, Redport, and Paladin and other Uranium companies will go through the roof. Watch CUY - if the Uranium mining issue spins around again .

In the mean time I think I'll invest my dirty money in dirty coal and dirty oil companies (Ive already made a squid on WPL)

As Yogi says

Happy Days..


----------



## Ann (18 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Hi BraceFace,

Please don't for a second think I am having a go at anyone who invests in uranium miners or any miner for that matter. I don't buy them but I am interested in the markets and charting. I leave my bias at the front entrance when I enter the market. I spend most of my time cheering the guys on and putting up charts and info. I am completely neutral about these companies when I am discussing stocks.

My comments on the thread I mentioned were purely in reply to one of our regular posters.

Apart from that, Laurie is one of the mainstays on the Uranium thread and I would be loath to offend him.....wouldn't I Laurie? 

Here is an article I posted on the thread recently. It is about SA but it does mention a time table for the Labor Party and the Uranium question. For your interest....



> Uranium mines: the rush is on
> Chris Pippos
> 15jan06
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann (18 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Talking about charting, it is probably time to post a chart....


----------



## laurie (18 January 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*

Uranium up again

January 16, 2006*
US$37.00/lb
(+0.50)    

cheers laurie


----------



## BraceFace (3 February 2006)

*Re: RPT - Redport Limited FPO*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> I doubt there is a single politician from any party over here with gonads large enough to stand up and say "Nuclear energy is the way of the future"





Well it seems even Big Bomber Kim Beazley doesn't have the gonads either.
Nuclear Energy (and therefore by default uranium mining) is off federal Labor's agenda for now - based on Kim's comments yesterda.

I think I'm going to buy shares in coal.  :screwy:


----------



## Market Cap (24 February 2006)

Uranium up - Ux U308 price: 38.25  
 Change from   
 previous week +0.75 
I am very new at technical analysis. Could someone comment on the RPT's SP chart,please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann (2 March 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Here is a February recommendation report for RPT...

http://www.redport.com.au/IRM/Compa...034&PageName=Intersuisse Report - Redport Buy


----------



## BraceFace (2 March 2006)

" Its resource valuation is  Currently the Lake Maitland resource is  the ninth largest in Australia outside of  producing operations. The likelihood that  the Lake Maitland project will receive  mining approval from the Western  Australian government is a matter of  conjecture. However, with changing public  sentiment towards nuclear power  generation cracks are starting to appear in  what was previously staunch opposition." 

This is quoted directly from the report Ann listed in her post.

Sure, the nuclear power debate has been stimulated in recent months but as I have stated previously, I seriously doubt we are going to see any government, federal or state, change its POLICY on uranium mining for a while. They might throw the idea out there, but there are too many people who are opposed to anything nuclear that the pollies wouldn't risk their re-election chances. It would be political suicide, despite the fact that nuclear power is far cleaner than coal powered generation.
Cracks appearing - yes, policy change - no.

There is no doubt that this is Speculative stock, but a buy I'm not so sure - but be prepared for a rollercoaster ride if you do!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2006)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> Sure, the nuclear power debate has been stimulated in recent months but as I have stated previously, I seriously doubt we are going to see any government, federal or state, change its POLICY on uranium mining for a while. They might throw the idea out there, but there are too many people who are opposed to anything nuclear that the pollies wouldn't risk their re-election chances. It would be political suicide, despite the fact that nuclear power is far cleaner than coal powered generation.
> Cracks appearing - yes, policy change - no.




I agree I doubt we will see policy change re uranium mining for awhile, ooops wait didn't the Government declare N.T. open for Uranium Mining, thats right under the Constitution they overuled the Teritory governments stance, oooh and they have been having long talks with the Chinese and Indians about exporting the stuff (so long as they sign the treaty)

Your kidding yourself if you can't see the 'sea change' thats happening


----------



## BraceFace (2 March 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> and they have been having long talks with the Chinese and Indians about exporting the stuff (so long as they sign the treaty)
> 
> Your kidding yourself if you can't see the 'sea change' thats happening




It doesn't really matter if they decide to export Uranium to Asia - you still have to actually dig a hole in the ground to get the stuff. At the moment that's not permitted. Therefore these companies (like Redport) can keep reporting on the wonderful discoveries they've made, but they still can't mine it, hence share prices fluctuate but essentially continue to go sideways.

When mines go into production, then share prices might go up (or if they get taken over by someone else who can mine it).

A "sea change" implies exactly that - CHANGE. So far nothing has really changed, the issue is just more open for discussion at the moment.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2006)

I think you need to read this line from my post again



> ooops wait didn't the Government declare N.T. open for Uranium Mining, thats right under the Constitution they overuled the Teritory governments stance




I.E. New Mine Approvals (In the NT only for now) will be handled by the Fed Goverment who are very open to U3O8 Mining hence why it was reffered to as the Fed Gov putting an open for business sign up in the N.T.

That is 'Sea Change', using the Constitution to *overrule* a State(Well Territory) Governments position on Uranium Mining is A BIG CHANGE!!!!!!


----------



## BraceFace (3 March 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I think you need to read this line from my post again
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK,

So how many new Uranium Mines have opened in the NT recently?
How many are approved and in the pipeline?
How is this beneficial to shareholders of Redport and other companies who have no leases in the territory?
IMO, what you are hearing is rhetoric - nothing has actually changed in the Uranium mining industry(yet).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 March 2006)

What was that hair commercial add from a few years ago?

Something like "It won't happen overnight but it will happen"

Mind you I was never discussing the merits of RPT or other Uranium Explorers, simply stating that the Fed Gov has STARTED to take a positive stance on Uranium Mining,

Just because the N.T. is open for business doesn't mean that the mines don't have to meet environmental approvals etc and this will take some time at least 6-12months not to mention the fact that these Companies still hae to come up with suffcient JORC resources to mine (but then we're talking about how much of the stuff is in NT which is not relevant)

But imo for spec Uranium Explorers, the best land to hold is NT then SA then WA the QLD


----------



## BraceFace (3 March 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> What was that hair commercial add from a few years ago?
> 
> Something like "It won't happen overnight but it will happen"




Dude, I hope you are right.
Coal and Gas fired power generation is a dying technology that is killing our biosphere.
The greenies choices - solar, wind etc although great in theory, are unrealistic and could only provide a tiny percentage of our nation's power requirements. 

Bit of a hot potato that no one wants touch.


----------



## petee (3 March 2006)

Redport has very little cash,the so called royalty from Langer hienrich uranium mine in Nambia is soo speculative and with such a huge number of shares on issue and hanging over the market the downside back to under 3cents is very real..


----------



## el_ninj0 (3 March 2006)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> Dude, I hope you are right.
> Coal and Gas fired power generation is a dying technology that is killing our biosphere.
> The greenies choices - solar, wind etc although great in theory, are unrealistic and could only provide a tiny percentage of our nation's power requirements.
> 
> Bit of a hot potato that no one wants touch.




Coal and Gas is out of the question yes. Solar and Wind however are not unrealistic with todays technological advancements in the manufacturing processes. I would advise you to look at germany if your wanting a glimpse into the future of energy generation. But if your looking for a real alternative to solar and wind, or even tidal power. Then have a look at Geodynamics(GDY) http://www.geodynamics.com.au/ . They are attempting to harness the power of hot granite belts about 3-5km deep. They are leading the world in this field.


----------



## BraceFace (3 March 2006)

el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Coal and Gas is out of the question yes. Solar and Wind however are not unrealistic with todays technological advancements in the manufacturing processes. I would advise you to look at germany if your wanting a glimpse into the future of energy generation. But if your looking for a real alternative to solar and wind, or even tidal power. Then have a look at Geodynamics(GDY) http://www.geodynamics.com.au/ . They are attempting to harness the power of hot granite belts about 3-5km deep. They are leading the world in this field.





These options are all well and good, and don't get me wrong - I am all for them if they are viable. But, in 50 years or so when these technologies become more "mainstream" we will all be choking on coal emmisions and wondering why the leaders in early part of the 21st century didn't pursue nuclear energy at the time.
Too little , too late perhaps........?

Even green-tinged forward thinkers like Peter Garrett have suggested a more open public debate on the issue of nuclear power. Problem is - he (and others) come from a political party in this country that appears to have a rudderless boat and may be sailing into the political never-never for quite a while.


----------



## laurie (11 March 2006)

Found an interesting site hope this may open a few doors for RPT   !
http://www.paydirtsuraniumconference.com/

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (29 March 2006)

> Shares in Redport Limited (RPT) surged 40% in early trading after advising that a drill programme targeting and “Olympic Dam” style copper-uranium-gold mineralisation is due to start at their Herakleion Prospect at their Edward Creek project in South Australia. They said the drilling program, consisting of an 850-meter deep diamond drill hole, will start early April and should take 1 month to complete. Redport advise that review data has suggested uranium mineralisation and historic copper values of up to 37%




cheers laurie


----------



## rederob (29 March 2006)

I sold my holding half an hour into trading, so missed the top by a whisker.
Might buy back in a few weeks, or add more AEX (preferred).
The heat will be taken off uranium by then and the inevitable correction should alllow a reasonable buy price.


----------



## laurie (29 March 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> The heat will be taken off uranium by then and the inevitable correction should alllow a reasonable buy price.




Well it's a 50:50 bet each way

cheers laurie


----------



## rederob (29 March 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Well it's a 50:50 bet each way
> 
> cheers laurie




Well, it's a bet I would have won if I had bought back at day's end.
But I think a retrace to 10 cents is probable as a line of secondary support.
So I will bid 9 cents next week and wait a while!


----------



## laurie (29 March 2006)

Wow .09c that's low I think the bottom line will be .12c    

cheers laurie


----------



## rederob (29 March 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Wow .09c that's low I think the bottom line will be .12c
> cheers laurie



Laurie
The "bet" is on.


----------



## nizar (29 March 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> Might buy back in a few weeks, or add more AEX (preferred).
> The heat will be taken off uranium by then and the inevitable correction should alllow a reasonable buy price.





OOoooo... I have to say im with laurie on this one...

According to Redport's announcement, drilling will be done in 1 month (so end of april), and due to the anticipation of good results, Id say the sp would go north...   

But for the record, i too prefer AEX


----------



## michael_selway (29 March 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> OOoooo... I have to say im with laurie on this one...
> 
> According to Redport's announcement, drilling will be done in 1 month (so end of april), and due to the anticipation of good results, Id say the sp would go north...
> 
> But for the record, i too prefer AEX




thsi Uranium bubbel is goign to last longer than u think, wont burst just yet imo, needs a trigger

thx

mS


----------



## laurie (31 March 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> Laurie
> The "bet" is on.




Hmmmmmmmmm......... 0.14c at mid afternoon trade   

cheers laurie


----------



## rederob (31 March 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmm......... 0.14c at mid afternoon trade
> 
> cheers laurie



Laurie
Note that 13c, then 12.5c have been hit since the huge leap north.
I agree that uranium's bubble is a long, long way from over, but a lot will happen before RPT has a mine in place, and even the drilling results won't be in until some time in May.
The numbers show that in RPT's recent history it has only closed above 10cents on 9 occasions.  Moreover, until last October RPT had never touched 9 cents; and it fell below that level for much of the period from late November until last week.
Put simply, many holders can quit RPT at significant profits now, realising that 17cents has come and gone for a while.
So I will stick with a buy bid at 9 cents for now, and will see if I can wind it lower in a fortnight.


----------



## laurie (31 March 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> Laurie
> So I will stick with a buy bid at 9 cents for now, and will see if I can wind it lower in a fortnight.




I would do the very  same thing RPT going nowhere for now   

cheers laurie


----------



## champ2003 (1 April 2006)

IMO i think that the cheapest you will be able to get it at is .125 to .13 cents as thats the trend thats being created ATM but time will tell.


----------



## stiger (19 April 2006)

its up up and away today!!!!


----------



## rederob (16 May 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Wow .09c that's low I think the bottom line will be .12c
> 
> cheers laurie



10.5 hit today
More lows to come?
I think it's possible.
Just my 9cents worth.


----------



## Sean K (16 May 2006)

Possibly.

Any idea what Lake Maitland is worth to the sp if WA allow it to be mined?


----------



## Sean K (30 May 2006)

Found great support at .10c. Looks to have bottomed and now climbing through .115c on good volume. Buying the rest of lake maitland must be seen to be a good thing. Glad I held on on the way down.


----------



## stiger (30 May 2006)

RED HOT.


----------



## $unny (31 May 2006)

does any one know what is really happening with this stock? i bought some at 9cents just before the boom should have sold but didnt, i have heard this stock is going to be around 1dollar in 6 months, i have also bought some at 0.105 etc, good news coming soon?


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2006)

Lake Maitland is a real U3O8 resource, but can't be mined obviously. The uranium debate the PM restarted last week should continue over the next few weeks and cause a stir. Big Kim has stated that he thinks Labor should change the 3 mine policy and if this is agreed on at their next national conference, then all the uranium explorers out there will be boosted. Obviosly those with a measured resource and closer to production will do well. There are a few who are closer to being able to start mining I think, and this is reflected in their market valuation, but LM seems to have massive potential.


----------



## Fab (31 May 2006)

Who is close to go to Production ?


----------



## chris1983 (31 May 2006)

I sold out of this stock.  Anyone who does want a longterm hold we all know redport will have a great chance of being successfull.  We also know due to mine restrictions it isnt going to fly up anytime soon.  I will definately come back into this stock when I get some more cash.


----------



## Sean K (2 June 2006)

Up 13% to .125c on 10M turnover on a very crappy day. 

Heading back to .14c imo. Then you'll see some resistance, unless there's a good report out.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (7 June 2006)

Any thoughts on Redport of late?

I've heard some of the uranuim miners may look to Africa as potential areas to mine as well ?


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (7 June 2006)

Just noticed, Mr Robert Grover also sits on the board of Redport and Contact resources (if thatmeansanything?), both WA Uranuim miners..Both seem tobe in a decilne of late- be interesting to see how John Howards enquiry into N ENERGY affects the shareprices here


----------



## Sean K (6 July 2006)

Trading Halt.

Any other RPT holders out there want to speculate?

Capital raising?
Drilling report?
Resource upgrade?

There was no increase in volume or price action really so capital raising perhaps?


----------



## laurie (6 July 2006)

_Yeh the W.A. Goverment is doing a JV with Redport ! you did say speculate?_ joke aside I think it may be an resource upgrade or S.A. drilling report

cheers laurie


----------



## stiger (6 July 2006)

JV with AUM?


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2006)

The Fin reported this am that it could be a tie up or merger with a 'Canadian miner'. Could be announced today. Hopefully good for the sp anyway!


----------



## stiger (7 July 2006)

Spot on  MEGA!!!!


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2006)

The directors of RPT are obviously happy with this price. 

I wonder if anyone else is sniffing this? 

I HOPE SO!!


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2006)

I don't understand!

Mega are offering .14c a share, and it's selling at .13c a share!

What the?


----------



## laurie (7 July 2006)

Piss weak directors I have sent a email blasting them for giving away RPT anyone here that sells is *STUPID* look at what happen at Hindmarsh they statred at .78c then ended up paying $1.10 sorry I'm frigin mad at this cough out here is the address if anyone is interested in getting more money gees for christ sake FIGHT and what about the PDN Royality
admin@redport.com

cheers laurie


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2006)

Done Laurie.

I'm not sure if they'll listen to Kennas at the Black Cat in Fitzroy though.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 July 2006)

Guys I should point out that Mega didn't vary its bid for HMR, it offered script and during the T/O process Mega's shares rose to $11 from $6 hence the value of the T/O increased so hold on to those RPT's because if we see another burst in uranium Mega's price will soar and the value of those 10mega to 500+ RPT will increase

Still I agree directors shouldn't have said ok so quickly, something a little stinky there!


----------



## $unny (7 July 2006)

I dunno, i dont think the offer is worth it. however, if redport directors have made their mind up, mega will own 50% of the company rite? 14 is to low, i could buy options at 0.08 and then resell to mega at 0.09...i think we should wait till monday to see what happens, but good to see the company has a good future! well lets hope, i think i will hold on to them, see what happens, u never know. i should have bought options


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2006)

hmmmmm RPT holders seriously don't want MEGA Script, the offer is roughly equal to 14c RPT, yet there is mass selling @ 12.5c-13c very strange,


----------



## laurie (10 July 2006)

So how are you going to sell them if they are not listed on the ASX   that's why people are selling and Mega knows that   

cheers laurie


----------



## Sean K (10 July 2006)

How weird is it that they're offering .14c a share, and they're selling at .125 today?? What the?

They'll have to come up with some cunning plan for us to trade them after the merge/takeover. Perhaps dual list?


----------



## stiger (10 July 2006)

The only mistake I made was not to sell @.17 .I   hung on then so I might as well hang on  now.


----------



## michael_selway (10 July 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> So how are you going to sell them if they are not listed on the ASX   that's why people are selling and Mega knows that
> 
> cheers laurie




but isnt Mega buyign of you for 14c?

liek u are sellign to them not ASX?

thx

MS


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> So how are you going to sell them if they are not listed on the ASX   that's why people are selling and Mega knows that
> 
> cheers laurie





Mate I wouldn'd mind Mega Script,  may buy some RPT just to get exposure to Mega, how would you sell you ask? Via your normal Broker, just generates larger feee, I know what you mean though, different mkt, hard to watch, information hard to come by etc etc, but if you recall, when Mega first made the script offer for HMR it valued them at 70c or so a share, by the time the deal was done, Mega's shares (and the Canadian/AUD exchange) had played out so favourably that it resulted in a value of $1.60 ish per HMR shares!,

My point is I wouldn't be selling for below 14c


----------



## laurie (11 July 2006)

YT
Also holding Mega shares may not give you access to future spp as you will be an overseas investor I see many ASX companies state that when doing a local spp,I'm not too sure if that applies to Mega   

cheers laurie


----------



## Sean K (13 July 2006)

Quite a bit of action now and finally trading at the offer price. Perhaps something else is in the air? Go RPT!


----------



## laurie (13 July 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Quite a bit of action now and finally trading at the offer price. Perhaps something else is in the air? Go RPT!




so what price Kennas will you sell at, or are you going the Mega way!

cheers laurie


----------



## Sean K (13 July 2006)

Good question laurie. I'm going to wait on more information and hopefully some other interested party bobs up. 

If it does go to Mega, I'll have to look closer at what Mega actually own.  More research required.


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2006)

RPT directors are recommending accepting the new offer afetr Mega have split their shares in 2. Deal will make Mega/Redport a top 10 uranium digger.

The question about how we trade the shares is interesting. Apparantly Mega are going to make a Canadian broker available for us in the future if we want to sell. Seems like a bit of a dick around to me....

I think I'll sell mine before hand to reduce the hassle.


----------



## the_godfather4 (24 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> The question about how we trade the shares is interesting. Apparantly Mega are going to make a Canadian broker available for us in the future if we want to sell. Seems like a bit of a dick around to me....




Will there be any additional tax implications or do the normal Oz rules apply?
This is all getting to be a little more of a hassle than its worth


----------



## gremlin51 (24 August 2006)

I received Mega shares from the Hmr take over and still hold them. I sent my stock certificate in to my on line broker Directshares with a "Stock Power" form and I can sell them but only over over the phone. However the proceeds take about 4 weeks to arrive in my account.


----------



## stiger (1 September 2006)

If it hits 16 this week or next I,ll sell for a tidy profit.Dyor.Cheers


----------



## Sean K (1 September 2006)

I sold out at $0.145. Money gone into SMM.


----------



## stiger (1 September 2006)

Edging closer to 16cps .I,ts worth more but 16 will suffice.Dyor.cheers


----------



## Caliente (7 September 2006)

Hi, called redports line and the ladies on the phone there were completely useless in regards to helpful information.

Here's what I found out.

-Any residual shares will get rounded up. (so if your holding doesnt divide exactly into 574 its ok ^_^ )

- Tax implications. "Talk to your financial advisor". They wouldn't say, as they're not legally allowed to.

- Broker. Gotta use international brokerage. This is going to bite. Commsec is $US 65 minimum or 0.75%.

- As for the final valuation, at 20 Mega shares per 574 redport, its essentially, Value = mega/redport price. At the moment, mega is trading at $4.50 canadian or ~ $AU5.27

Thus, this values our redport shares at 18.4c

Hence, despite all the weird issues I think I'll hold and accept the offer.


----------



## Caliente (7 September 2006)

Oh yes, can ANYONE shed light on canadian tax laws? I'm just reading through the bidders statement now. 

From the bidders statement. Tax considerations start at page 81 of the document.

I cant seem to extract text from the pdf, its coming up all ???? ???? so I'm going to attach images of some interesting portions of the document.

WARNING: I am not licensed or qualified to give tax advice, so in the words of chicken "make your research".


----------



## vert (7 September 2006)

MGA as of 06/08/06 have changed from TSXV to the TSX which considered to be an important milestone and is expected to provide the company with improved access to capital, broarder market recognition and exposure to new business prospects.

I'm sitting on a nice profit @ 0.185 and the way MGA is going will probably be more once the offer is complete, as for the brokerage i don't care, MGA's value is roughly 15% - 16% more than RPT. 

Holding for now.


----------



## stiger (7 September 2006)

Vert you've convinced me to hold for now. Cheers.Dyor.ps and the to doc.


----------



## Caliente (8 September 2006)

hey, is it necessary to do anything to accept the offer, or can we just hold our shares and wait to be consumed?


----------



## stiger (8 September 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> hey, is it necessary to do anything to accept the offer, or can we just hold our shares and wait to be consumed?



I am just waiting for Mega to have a big nights increase in Canada ,then i'm jumping.Cheers Dyor.


----------



## vert (27 October 2006)

does anyone know when we are allocated or phisically own mga shares. just getting a little bit excited as mga hit $4.90 cad, thats equal to $0.199 aud in rpt shares. mga's 12mth high is $5.40 cad and with uranium hotting up this high might get broken soon. $$$$$$


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (8 November 2006)

I'm not up to speed with RPT....how are they going now?

They were looking at S-Africa at one stage as well weren't they?


----------



## Caliente (8 November 2006)

Morning Barbarian, things are looking sunny for Redport aka Mega Redport. Check megas website for announcements. Last I checked, they bought tenements in columbia and also have a 6.25% in the new IPO NorthernUranium.


----------



## $unny (28 March 2007)

Hey what has happened to this stock now? Is it on suspend for a while? I mean I tried to look up the stock code, couldnt find anything, any one can help me? thanks


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2007)

$unny said:


> Hey what has happened to this stock now? Is it on suspend for a while? I mean I tried to look up the stock code, couldnt find anything, any one can help me? thanks



Been taken over.....yonks ago.


----------



## $unny (28 March 2007)

ah i know that, but i mean but options would i have with my shares? ta


----------



## Caliente (28 March 2007)

lol - I thought we all said goodbye to this one a long time ago?!?!?!

Lock the thread?


----------



## exgeo (28 February 2009)

The price per-pound of resource is about 2-3 times that for recent transactions such as Valhalla (VUL), Omega (OMC), Redport (whose main asset was Lake Maitland before the takeover by Mega Uranium) and the sale of Kintyre by RTZ. However, Lake Maitland is more advanced than these other projects.

This might have interesting consequences for the likes of Toro (TOE) who also have a similarly-sized calcrete uranium project in WA at a similar or slightly more advanced stage of development.



> *Mega Uranium To Sell 35% of Lake Maitland Resource for US$49 Million to Japan Australia Uranium Resources Development Co. Ltd. And ITOCHU Corporation*
> 
> Toronto, Canada, February 27, 2009 – Mega Uranium Ltd. (MGA-TSX) (“Mega Uranium”) is pleased to announce a significant milestone for the company welcoming JAURD (the Japan Australia Uranium Resources Development Co. Ltd.) and ITOCHU Corporation (ITOCHU) as its proposed 35% joint venture partners to advance the development of its Lake Maitland Project.  Lake Maitland, located in the Eastern Goldfields area of Western Australia, contains a national instrument 43-101 compliant Inferred Resource of 23.7 million pounds U3O8.
> 
> ...


----------

